
Hans Reiser's Attorneys Rely on 'Geek Defense' - edw519
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/02/23/AR2008022300693.html
======
acangiano
Why is a guy who confessed to having killed almost a dozen people not in jail
or, at least, being questioned?

~~~
greendestiny
It would be a particularly devious plan to get a friend to confess to a whole
bunch of murders - and then get the internet to repeat the story everywhere -
in order to cast doubt on your prosecution. I think it'd be effective though,
and there's no chance the police will be able to prosecute on the random and
unspecified claims of murdering people - you can't simply be convicted on the
basis of a vague confession. The jury would do a bit of googling even though
they shouldnt and there you have it; reasonable doubt.

------
mattmaroon
Wait, you're not allowed to kill your wife after she has an affair with a
cross-dresser? What is this world coming to?

------
rms
slashdot discussion: <http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/08/02/23/2218256.shtml>

